# SST-90 Constant Current Driver



## parawizard (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello CPF,

Going to putting some SST-90s into use in front projection and I am looking to get some constant current drivers for them. I have seen a few modded Voltage regulated drivers. I haven't seen anything truly constant current for around the max amperage. Anyone have any ideas?

Regards,

Bryan Paradis


----------



## kan3 (Nov 4, 2009)

3 hipcc paralleled?
Not exactly cost effective though


----------



## LED Boatguy (Nov 5, 2009)

Maxim makes a 10 amp switcher. It can be used in buck, boost, or buck/boost configurations. The only reason I haven't built one is there isn't a warm white SST-90 yet.


----------



## clint357 (Nov 5, 2009)

It would be nice if someone build an all-in-one unit like taskled that just had a trim pot. I have been tempted to email taskled and see if they can make a high current buck driver just like their boost driver is set up.


----------



## jtr1962 (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow, I'm counting 18 parts in addition to the switching IC. Hopefully someone else will make switching controller only requiring a pair of MOSFETs, an inductor, a sense resistor, and a few bypass caps. On another note, I've been meaning to mod my 2 amp P7 driver to see if I can bump the current to 10 amps or even 20 amps, just haven't had the time.


----------



## moviles (Nov 6, 2009)

maybe some constant current source circuit like SKU 1885 but with big power transistor

maybe some easy circuit like this can work:





q1 must be high power transistor with heatsink

v in must be 5.2-6v...............with big heatsink vin can be more than 6v but eficiency will be low with more vin


----------



## parawizard (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes that Maxim IC interests me. Its about the only one I can see doing it. I might have to make up a PCB with a circuit. My electronics skills are not very good first hand. I know the basics and I can troubleshoot. Designing is a bit different.


----------



## parawizard (Nov 7, 2009)

Anyone here good with circuits? That can collaborate with me in producing something to run these new LEDs properly?


----------



## clint357 (Nov 9, 2009)

Use 3 or 4 P7 drivers from Kaidomain. They're rated at 2.8A each, but they may be a little off. They are $12 each.


----------



## parawizard (Nov 13, 2009)

clint357 said:


> Use 3 or 4 P7 drivers from Kaidomain. They're rated at 2.8A each, but they may be a little off. They are $12 each.



I am looking for a correct solution rather then something slapped together. I will be using this in for front projection.

Looks like ill be grabbing up an evaluation board from Maxim and changing the resistor out to acheive ~8.3A


----------



## pepko (Nov 14, 2009)

use LDO10C with thermistor ... it is the best regulator for SST-90 up to 10A current with efficiency above 90% ...


----------



## parawizard (Nov 14, 2009)

I am looking into this IC now from national.

http://www.national.com/pf/LM/LM3433.html#Overview


----------



## rayman (Nov 24, 2009)

Just bought a SST-90 GN200 and the fitting heatsink. Does anybody have yet a good working solution? Maybe something with a potimeter so you can vary the current.

rayman


----------



## clint357 (Nov 25, 2009)

rayman said:


> Just bought a SST-90 GN200 and the fitting heatsink. Does anybody have yet a good working solution? Maybe something with a potimeter so you can vary the current.
> 
> rayman


 
If you run it from a high current, low voltage source you could use a CCHIPO driver from taskled. This is only a boost driver though, so you would have to use something with a lower voltage than the output voltage desired.


----------



## pepko (Nov 25, 2009)

rayman said:


> Just bought a SST-90 GN200 and the fitting heatsink. Does anybody have yet a good working solution? Maybe something with a potimeter so you can vary the current.
> 
> rayman



LDO10C

some pictures here

(90-95% efficiency)


----------



## gt40 (Nov 30, 2009)

pepko said:


> use LDO10C with thermistor ... it is the best regulator for SST-90 up to 10A current with efficiency above 90% ...


 
Which thermister and where to buy in the US?

I see you have been using the LDO10c in several configs. I have ordered it but not a thermister or resisters.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Dec 12, 2009)

kan3 said:


> 3 hipcc paralleled?
> Not exactly cost effective though


 
Can you parallel hipcc's?

I know you can parallel BUCK Sharks, I'm running 2 paralleled in a SST-50, and 3 would work fine for a SST-90 with a Shark Cage.


----------



## fppf (Dec 12, 2009)

Coming Soon

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/252095


----------



## sector_cleared (Dec 16, 2009)

Coming soon too :naughty:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/253241


----------

